# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج

## latifa Naf1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تمهيد 
الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين، نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد: فالحج ولادة جديدة، وبداية جديدة، وعهد جديد في حياة الحاج، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم  :Smile: ) مَنْ حَجَّ لِلَّهِ فَلَمْ يَرْفُثْ، وَلَمْ يَفْسُقْ، رَجَعَ كَيَوْمَ وَلَدَتْهُ أُمُّهُ))([1]).
يرجع الحاج وكأنه ولد لتوه، طاهرًا نقيًا من الذنوب والمعاصي، يرجع وقد وعد بالجنة، تخيلوا حاجا يرجع بهذه النفسية، وبهذا الشعور، يمشي على الأرض وكأنه من أهل الجنة، وهو طاهر كملك من الملائكة، ما عليه خطيئة. ألا يستحق هذا شكرا لله تعالى ومزيد طاعة وتكرارا لهذا الركن العظيم كل عام؟! بلى.
ولكن المسلم لا يمكن أن يحج إلا مرة واحدة كل عام، بل ويتمنى أن يحج كل سنة لو تيسر له ذلك لعظم ثواب الحج، ولكن مهما حرص المرء أن يحج كل عام فلن يبلغ عدد حجاته أكثر من عدد سنوات عمره، ولذلك لو قيل عن مسلم أنه حج خمسين حجة، فمعنى ذلك أن عمره ليس أقل من خمسين سنة على افتراض أنه حج كل عام منذ ولادته.
ولكن كيف يستطيع المسلم أن ينال عددا من الحجات تفوق عدد سنوات عمره؟! وبعبارة أخرى: كيف يكسب العبد ثواب ألف حجة أو خمسة آلاف حجة وأكثر من ذلك؟! هو بالحرص على الأعمال الصالحة التي أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن ثوابها يعدل ثواب الحج.
وهل هناك أعمال صالحة يعدل ثوابها ثواب الحج؟ نعم، فتعالوا معي نستعرض خمسة أعمال صالحة ثوابها يعدل ثواب الحج؛ أهداها لنا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم لتكثير حسناتنا وتثقيل ميزاننا، ومن استكثر من هذه الأعمال وكسب ثواب ألف حجة مثلا فكأنه عُمّر ألف عام حج فيها سنويا.

العمل الأول: أداء العمرة في رمضان:
فقد روى جابر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((عمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة))([2])، وفي رواية :Frown: (تعدل حجة معي)).

العمل الثاني: أن تحجج عددا من الناس من مالك الخاص كل عام: فإذا أردت ثواب الحج فبإمكانك أن تبحث عن أناس وتحججهم على نفقتك، فتنال ثواب الحج وأنت قاعد في بيتك، ويمكنك أن تُحوِّل ثواب ذلك الحج لأحد والديك ليرتقي ثوابك إلى ثواب البر والإيثار، فإن ذلك يصل ثوابه للميت، فقد أراد عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص -رضي الله عنهما- التصدق عن جده الكافر، فسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن كان يصل للميت ثواب العتق فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((إِنَّهُ لَوْ كَانَ مُسْلِمًا فَأَعْتَقْتُمْ عَنْهُ أَوْ تَصَدَّقْتُمْ عَنْهُ أَوْ حَجَجْتُمْ عَنْهُ بَلَغَهُ ذَلِكَ))([3]) . 

العمل الثالث: المحافظة على صلاة الإشراق: فعن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((مَنْ صَلَّى الْفَجْرَ فِي جَمَاعَةٍ، ثُمَّ قَعَدَ يَذْكُرُ اللَّهَ حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ، ثُمَّ صَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ، كَانَتْ لَهُ كَأَجْرِ حَجَّةٍ وَعُمْرَةٍ))، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : «تَامَّةٍ، تَامَّةٍ، تَامَّةٍ»))([4]).
‌وفي رواية عن عتبة بن عبد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((من صلَّى صلاةَ الصبح في جماعةٍ، ثم ثبتَ حتى يسبِّحَ لله سُبحةَ الضحى، كان له كأجرِ حاجًّ ومعتمرٍ، تاماً له حجه وعمرته))([5]).
هذه السُنة قلَّ من يعمل بها في كثير من المساجد، وذلك لعدة أسباب أهمها السهر إلى ساعة متأخرة من الليل، وهذا لا شك يعيق من مواصلة الجلوس في المسجد إلى طلوع الشمس وأداء هذه الصلاة، فحري بك -يا عبد الله- أن تأخذ بالأسباب التي تعينك على كسب هذا الثواب العظيم، حجة وعمرة، ولو على الأقل أن تعمل بها في عطلة نهاية الأسبوع، حيث لا يربطك في الغالب وظيفة أو دراسة، فتفوز بثواب حجتين وعمرتين أسبوعيا، فكأنك عُمّرت سنتين فحججت فيهما واعتمرت.
وكثيرا ما تسأل النساء اللاتي يصلين في بيوتهن ويحرصن على هذا الثواب، هل تكسب ثواب حجة وعمرة لو بقيت في مصلاها حتى تطلع الشمس قيد رمح ثم صلت ركعتين؟ قال بعض أهل العلم: "ظاهر هذا الحديث العموم لكل من صلى الصبح في جماعة وجلس الجلوس المذكور ثم صلى الركعتين، ولا شك أن المرأة إذا قعدت في بيتها سيكون لها الأجر العظيم، وليس مَعَنا من الدليل ما يدل على أن لها أجر حجة وعمرة تامة تامة تامة، إلا أننا نرجو لها ذلك من الله، ما دامت قد جلست في مكان صلاتها ذاكرة الله، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صرح بأن صلاتها في بيتها خير من صلاتها في المسجد."

العمل الرابع: حضور الدروس والمحاضرات في المساجد: فقد روى أبو أمامة أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((من غَدا إِلَى الْمَسْجِد لَا يُرِيد إِلَّا أَن يتَعَلَّم خيرا أَو يُعلمهُ كَانَ لَهُ كَأَجر حَاج تَاما حجَّته))([6]).
إن حضورك لكل درس أو محاضرة تقام في المسجد تنال به ثواب حجة كاملة. إننا نرى بعض الناس يتقاعسون عن حضور مثل هذه المحاضرات، وإنك ترى الواحد منا لو عرض عليه رحلة برية ورؤية الربيع على مسافة مئة كيلومتر لذهب إلى هناك، بينما يسمع عن محاضرة لا تبعد عن بيته سوى مئات الأمتار فيتقاعس عن الذهاب إليها، وتوزع الإعلانات الملونة على أبواب المساجد بعناوين المحاضرات فلا يكترث لها.
لقد كان السلف -رحمهم الله تعالى- يسافرون في طلب العلم، واليوم أصبح العلماء هم الذين يأتون من مدن بعيدة لتقديم الدروس والمحاضرات والدورات العلمية للناس، ولكن لا نجد حرصا على الحضور، ألا تعلمون أن من خرج في طلب العلم فهو في سبيل الله حتى يرجع؟! ألا تعلمون أنه ما اجتمع قوم على ذكر فتفرقوا عنه إلا قيل لهم قوموا مغفورا لكم؟!
ألم تسمعوا قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له طريقا إلى الجنة؟! وفوق ذلك كله تنال ثواب حجة كاملة لحضورك درسا أقيم في المسجد، هكذا بشر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال: ((من غَدا إِلَى الْمَسْجِد لَا يُرِيد إِلَّا أَن يتَعَلَّم خيرا أَو يُعلمهُ كَانَ لَهُ كَأَجر حَاج تَاما حجَّته)).

فحري بنا حضور مجالس العلم وتعلم أمر ديننا، وحري بنا الحرص على الأعمال التي ثوابها يعدل ثواب الحج، والإكثار منها، وهذه الأعمال لا تُسقط عنّا حج الفريضة، وإنما تزيد ثوابنا.

وأما العمل الخامس والأخير الذي يعدل ثوابه ثواب الحج فهو: أداء الصلاة المكتوبة في المسجد، فقد روى أبو أمامة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((مَنْ خَرَجَ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ مُتَطَهِّرًا إِلَى صَلَاةٍ مَكْتُوبَةٍ فَأَجْرُهُ كَأَجْرِ الْحَاجِّ الْمُحْرِمِ، وَمَنْ خَرَجَ إِلَى تَسْبِيحِ الضُّحَى لَا يَنْصِبُهُ إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ فَأَجْرُهُ كَأَجْرِ الْمُعْتَمِرِ، وَصَلَاةٌ عَلَى أَثَرِ صَلَاةٍ لَا لَغْوَ بَيْنَهُمَا كِتَابٌ فِي عِلِّيِّينَ))([7])
فهذا الحديث يرشد إلى ثواب آخر لصلاة الجماعة في المسجد، فإننا نعلم جميعا بأن من صلى الفريضة جماعة في أي مكان ولو في بيته مع أولاده أو ضيفه نال ثواب سبع وعشرين درجة، ولكن الذي سيحرص على أداء هذه الصلاة في المسجد سيزيد ثوابه إلى ثواب حجة كاملة.
وهذا أمر قد غاب عن كثير من المسلمين المتقاعسين عن أداء الفريضة في المسجد، وتراهم إذا اجتمعوا في بيت أو مجلس وأذن المؤذن تقاعسوا عن الذهاب إلى المسجد وصلوا في مكانهم متعللين بأنهم جماعة وسينالون ثواب سبع وعشرين درجة، وما علموا ما خسروه من ثواب عظيم. إضافة إلى الوعيد لمن ترك الصلاة في المسجد دون عذر باحتمال عدم قبولها أو عدم كمالها حيث روى ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((مَنْ سَمِعَ النِّدَاءَ فَلَمْ يَأْتِهِ، فَلَا صَلَاةَ لَهُ، إِلَّا مِنْ عُذْرٍ))([8]).
إن الذي سيحرص على أداء الفريضة في المسجد كل يوم سينال ثواب خمس حجات يوميا، وفي العام الواحد سينال حوالي (1800) حجة، وفي عشر سنوات ثماني عشرة ألف حجة، وهكذا.
إن الذين يجلسون أمام الشاشات وأمام الإنترنت وقت الصلاة لو يعلمون مثل هذا الثواب الجزيل، هل تظنون أنهم سيفرطون في صلاة الجماعة في المسجد بعد اليوم؟!
إن المسلم منذ أن يخرج من بيته إلى الصلاة والحسنات تُصب عليه صبا، فكل خطوة يمشيها بحسنة، والملائكة تظل تستغفر له حتى يرجع إلى بيته، ويكتب له ثواب الصلاة منذ خروجه من بيته، ويضاعف له ثواب صلاته إلى سبع وعشرين ضعفا، وينال فوق ذلك أيضا ثواب حج كامل. أرأيتم إلى فضل الله تعالى والى تقاعسنا عن هذا الفضل؟!
فاللهم وفقنا لهداك، واجعل عملنا في رضاك، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------

